# School/GEMS Am. Academy and/or Dubai Intl Academy



## Maruda (Aug 18, 2010)

Hello, we are about to make a choice between these two. Please let us know if you would have any feedback on or an alternative you would really suggest to see (close to Emirates Hill). Thanks !!!


----------

